# [Gechi] Sito ufficiale - quale hosting?

## Ginko

Questi sono gli ISP che offrono servizi di hosting fin'ora segnalati dei Gechi. Se ne avete altri, segnalateli pure, se volete votate il vostro preferito.

EDIT: aggiunto www.aruba.it

Saluti

--GianlucaLast edited by Ginko on Thu Dec 18, 2003 3:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## codadilupo

http://www.sps-host.it/promotion.php

http://www.widestore.net

http://www.thehostingspecialist.com

http://w2h.org/offerta.htm

http://www.hostingvirtuale.com/

cosi' non si fa fatica  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shev

Però per me è un poll inutile, o quantomeno poco indicativo, o se proprio si vuole essere buoni "da prendere con le molle".  :Razz: 

Mi spiego.

Chi conosce tali ISP può dare un parere motivato e valido, ma chi non li conosce cosa valuta? La home page o le promesse che vi scrivono? Alla fine ogni ISP avrà il voto di chi l'ha nominato, ma quanti tra gli altri voti saranno dati con motivazioni tecniche reali?

Tutto questo ovviamente imho. Se si vuole rendere più utile il tutto io farei mettere per ogni voto una mini recensione con punti di forza e svantaggi di ogni ISP, recensione fatta da chi ha *reale* esperienza con tali ISP.

/me sempre nell'attesa che qualche anima pia offra l'hosting sulle proprie macchine  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ginko

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Però per me è un poll inutile, o quantomeno poco indicativo, o se proprio si vuole essere buoni "da prendere con le molle".  

 

A dire il vero e' per lo piu' una raccolta di link che altrimenti rimanevano nel mucchio degli ormai tanti messaggi sul tema sito-Gechi.

A mio avviso gli interessati dovrebbero guardarsi i link e poi giudicare secondo l'offerta e le esigenze. Una recenzione puo' aiutare ma una buona lettura del sito e' comunque necessaria, questo imho  :Smile: 

/me che tra una settimana deve spostare il sito da un hosting gratuito (presso un cliente) ad uno a pagamento  :Sad: 

--Gianluca

----------

## HexDEF6

Io ho messo www.bolghera.it su aruba...

per ora non ci sono problemi, php + mysql funzionano perfettamente (anche imagemagik e' utile!), mi sembra umanamente veloce e l'interfaccia per gestire le mail e' qmailadmin (ho comprato il servizio di mail infinite)... il prezzo e' irrisorio (pago circa 50 euro l'anno compreso di registrazione di dominio) con spazio infinito e traffico infinito.....

D'altra parte ho sentito "voci" che se iltraffico diventa troppo alto trovano qualche scusa per darti una pedatina nel di dietro (attenzione... sono solo voci che ho sentito quindi da prendere con le pinze)

Ciao!

----------

## Cagnulein

mai pensato a serverplan?

io ho su http://forum.clonyxxl.net e non spendo neanche molto  :Wink: 

www.serverplan.com  :Wink: 

----------

## daniele_dll

io sto su areaserver.it ^^

ho un server virtuale ovviamente con linux  :Smile: 

si può fare quasi tutto...xche ovviamente nn sei root...xo puoi addirittura compilare  :Very Happy:  ovviamente hai accesso come ssh

mysql ovviamente è sotto il tuo controllo...e puoi smanettare quanto ti pare dentro la conf di apache (e quindi da li settare anche la conf di php!)

l'unica cosa...è che lo spazio costa...loro danno 100mb di base...ma credo che in 100mb quaslsiasi cosa ci nuoti se nn ci devono stare downloads  :Smile: 

cmq...andateci a dare 1 occhio  :Razz: 

www.areaserver.it

^^

ciapzz

----------

## siggy

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /me sempre nell'attesa che qualche anima pia offra l'hosting sulle proprie macchine 

 

Ho appena postato la mia offerta nel thread 'tecnico'.

Io posso dare spazio sulla mia macchina ben volentieri ( su connessione americana)

con Apache 2 + php + Mysql + PGsql + mailman.... e se serve altro su richiesta...

Nessun problema di spazio (se parliamo di cifre logiche e non di 10/20 giga)

e nessun problema di traffico sotto i 10Gb al mese.

se vi  serve, sono qua....

----------

## daniele_dll

 *siggy wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   
> 
> /me sempre nell'attesa che qualche anima pia offra l'hosting sulle proprie macchine  
> 
> Ho appena postato la mia offerta nel thread 'tecnico'.
> ...

 

 :Smile: 

lol

come mai hai usato apache2 con php?  :Smile:  l'accoppiata apache2+php nn è ritenuta molto stabile  :Smile: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Scusatemi se mi intrometto, un mio parere:

Perchè non un hosting (o perchè non un housing) da iNet? 

Azz, ho visitato la loro web-farm a settimo milanese...

Mai visto niente del genere...

(vi dico solo che per entrare nelle sale sia server che ups usano dei fingerprint che nn sono altro che macchine embedded con indovinate che OS??? Per non parlare poi dei 2 router cisco 1200 a piano, o dell'infinità di rilanci delle CDN a 56Mbps... Gli IBM RS/6000... )

(ok, sto post era solo una scusa per parlarvi della 'gita scolastica' di un paio di settimane fa...   :Very Happy:  ) *Quote:*   

> 

 

----------

## Naspe

Io ho alcuni siti hostati su Aruba e mi torvo bene. C'è da dire che se succede qualche casino (del tipo che si pialla il server) ci mettono un bel po a ri mettere tutto apposto...

Per i siti un po piu importanti, ho un account rivenditore con olimont.it. Certo costa piu del doppio di Aruba, nn ti da spazio infinito ne e-mail infinite... Ma qualsiasi cosa succeda (mi è gia successa) in meno di un giorno lavorativo ti spostano il dominio su di un altro server e rimettono tutto apposto.

Ora dovete vedere cosa vi serve... Se vale la pena spendere di piu ma essere sicuri o no...

Ciao ciao

----------

## paolo

Ragazzi, quanto a widestore posso dirvi che ha il difetto che non possiamo installare quello che vogliamo, non c'è sablotron, ho visto direttamente "hostarci" una 30ina di domini senza nessun problema da parte loro, rispondo alle email in pochi minuti, hanno le macchine dentro alla webfarm di inet, il traffico sotto linux è illimitato e altro ora non mi viene in mente. I 60 Euri sono l'anno.

Ho visto anche 10ina di siti su aruba, tutti senza problemi.

Tra i due preferisco wide ma immagino che uno vali l'altro.

Basta che non è un privato ma una ditta che c'è da anni e che sia seria  :Smile: 

P.

----------

## daniele_dll

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, quanto a widestore posso dirvi che ha il difetto che non possiamo installare quello che vogliamo, non c'è sablotron, ho visto direttamente "hostarci" una 30ina di domini senza nessun problema da parte loro, rispondo alle email in pochi minuti, hanno le macchine dentro alla webfarm di inet, il traffico sotto linux è illimitato e altro ora non mi viene in mente. I 60 Euri sono l'anno.
> 
> 

 

peccato che nn ci sia sablotron :\

vabbe...ci sarà da scrivere 1 piccolo parser xml  :Very Happy: 

----------

## `xin`

e io devo credere che qua dentro nessuno ha fastweb con ip pubblico ? lol  :Very Happy: 

----------

## daniele_dll

 *`xin` wrote:*   

> e io devo credere che qua dentro nessuno ha fastweb con ip pubblico ? lol 

 

bhe...il problema maggiore...non è solo la linea...ma che chi hosta...sa fare il suo mestiere ^^

xche...nn basta SOLO mettere su apache, php e mysql...ma anche mettere un firewall che logga i vari scan, attakki dos e altro...uno snort...impostare TUTTI i permessi dei vari file in modo da togliere quelli col bit SUID...installare e configurare qmail a dovere con antispam e antivirus...installare e configurare a dovere il server ftp...la struttura delle cartelle e dei gruppi ^^

insomma...1 po di casotto  :Smile: 

ho messo su qualke server web...e si potrebbe anche fare...ma il problema è chi deve installare il sistema deve sapere fare bene tutta la configurazione x farlo girare come server  :Razz: 

----------

## IgaRyu

io personlamente ho il mio sito ed i siti della ditta di cui ero socio appoggiati a www.hostingsolutions.it/

e mi sono trovato sempre molto bene

Joe

----------

## g

io ho due macchine in housing da iNet ed è fenomenale... e tra poco ne vorremmo aggiungere una terza visto che abbiamo spazio che cresce nel rack

----------

## siggy

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bhe...il problema maggiore...non è solo la linea...ma che chi hosta...sa fare il suo mestiere ^^
> 
> xche...nn basta SOLO mettere su apache, php e mysql...ma anche mettere un firewall che logga i vari scan, attakki dos e altro...uno snort...impostare TUTTI i permessi dei vari file in modo da togliere quelli col bit SUID...installare e configurare qmail a dovere con antispam e antivirus...installare e configurare a dovere il server ftp...la struttura delle cartelle e dei gruppi ^^
> ...

 

Hai ragione da vendere.....

ovviamente per quanto mi riguarda parlo di macchine in produzione con gia' altri clienti loggati

e online da diverso tempo, e non di macchine di test messe su cosi'.....

 *g wrote:*   

> io ho due macchine in housing da iNet ed è fenomenale... e tra poco ne vorremmo aggiungere una terza visto che abbiamo spazio che cresce nel rack
> 
> 

 

Ti posso chiedere quanto ti costa un contratto con iNet?

Ci stavamo pensando anche noi ma so che costa parecchio.... a mio avviso è la migliore

struttura presente in Italia...Last edited by siggy on Sat Dec 20, 2003 11:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## michaeljj

Stiamo ordinando anche noi dei server su i.net e il contratto si aggira sui 8.000 euro l'anno ed il server lo compriamo noi con un dual xeon!

La banda è di 256kbit garantita e il contratto di assistenza è 24ore su 24..

Cmq, io ho provato molti servizi di hosting, i professionali sono stati i seeweb e widestore.

Hanno un costo più elevato rispetto al normale ma hai un ottimo servizio di hosting, per quello che ho provato...

A presto!

Voto widestore cmq  :Razz: 

Ciao

----------

## paolo

Aggiungo che widestore usa FreeeeSBEE "The power to serve" (Anche tradotto come "Il povero che serve")  :Very Happy: 

Ok, FreeBSD è di comprovata stabilità, niente da dire.

P. che non ricorda da quante ore non dorme...

----------

## codadilupo

 *paolo wrote:*   

> "The power to serve" (Anche tradotto come "Il povero che serve") 

 

Direi: il povero a servire, oppure il povero per servire  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## daniele_dll

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Aggiungo che widestore usa FreeeeSBEE "The power to serve" (Anche tradotto come "Il povero che serve") 
> 
> Ok, FreeBSD è di comprovata stabilità, niente da dire.
> 
> P. che non ricorda da quante ore non dorme...

 

 :Twisted Evil:  openbsd è meglio   :Twisted Evil: 

e poi il nuovo kernel (il 5.1) ha perso MOLTO in prestazioni e stagilità :\

se ritrovo il link con i grafici lo posto  :Smile: 

openbsd, oppure netbsd, sono il top  :Smile: 

però ho provato solo openbsd e freebsd non netbsd  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

>   openbsd è meglio   e poi il nuovo kernel (il 5.1) ha perso MOLTO in prestazioni e stabilità :\

 

[OT]

Veramente in quanto a prestazioni e scalabilità freebsd è meglio di openbsd. La stabilità non assoluta della 5.1 è forse anche dovuta al fatto che ancora non è quello il tree stable.

Se poi parliamo invece di pura sicurezza allora openbsd può essere superiore a freebsd, ma per il resto perde parecchio terreno sia dai fratelli *bsd che dal cugino linux...

Purtroppo nemmeno io ricordo più il link dei benchmark che avevo visto, ma Google sicuramente conosce questo link e molti altri  :Wink: 

[OT]

/me che li usa entrambi

----------

